# Best Sitcom Ever



## Bonzi (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't think Sitcoms are very good in general, but, there have been a few that have been exceptional ... which is your favorite? And why?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 3, 2015)

If animated included I'd say South Park.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 3, 2015)

Seinfeld number one with The Honeymooners a close second.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2015)

All In The Family was the most important.

My favorite was Married With Family.

Animated comedy is The Simpsons.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> All In The Family was the most important.
> 
> My favorite was Married With Family.
> 
> Animated comedy is The Simpsons.


 
Married with Children ... no?


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 3, 2015)

Seinfeld of course, still quoted today. I dislike sitcoms so it took me a long while to start watching it. Then I discovered and liked Frazier quite a lot too.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 3, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > All In The Family was the most important.
> ...


Never saw it. All in the Family was number one, it was ground breaking.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> All In The Family was the most important.
> 
> My favorite was Married With Family.
> 
> Animated comedy is The Simpsons.


 
I added your shows too, because you are so full of awesomeness


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 3, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
Agreed.  Poor oversight on my end.  Probably one of my faves too.... must need more coffee this mornin'...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2015)

I have to go other.

My Favorite Martian, followed by Too Close for Comfort


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 3, 2015)

The Simpsons are the best animated comedy IMO.

'Allo, Allo is my all time favorite Britcom. 

Cheers and Frazier were excellent. 

That 70's Show was another good one.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> The Simpsons are the best animated comedy IMO.
> 
> 'Allo, Allo is my all time favorite Britcom.
> 
> ...




'Allo, 'Allo and Are You Being Served.

(Mrs Slocums  comments about her cat would never have made it on American TV)


----------



## Freewill (Oct 3, 2015)

Me and the wife always like "The Kind of Queens."  It seldom got the recognition I thought it deserved.

Other then that I will go with Friends.


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2015)

The Mary Tyler Moore Show.

We have a local station that plays reruns of old TV shows.  MTM was hysterical - and so decent.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2015)

my2¢ said:


> View attachment 51362​




Taxi was a great 'start' for several actors.

Lloyd and DeVito appeared together 3 years earlier in One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2015)

Carol Burnett Show with the entire cast.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 3, 2015)

The following are my favorites.   

Full House
Family Matters
Home Improvement
Step By Step
Reba
Saved By The Bell
Perfect Stranger
The Dinosaurs
Everybody Loves Raymond
The Last Man Standing
Baby Daddy
Girl Meets World

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 4, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I don't think Sitcoms are very good in general, but, there have been a few that have been exceptional ... which is your favorite? And why?


 

 Close together = "70s" = Barney Miller
                              "80s" = Cheers.


 Barney Miller - Jack Soo made Barney Miller. I loved the opening sequence and the shot of the city in the opening. The antics and comedy was original for the 70s.

 Cheers. Easy. =  George Wendt made Cheers.

                               Woody = "Hey Norm. Hows life in the fast lane?"
                                Norm =  " I don't know, I can't find the onramp.



  Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

How many more times or ways does this question need to be asked?  Good grief!  Seinfeld followed by King of Queens.


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting that The Cosby Show is not mentioned.  Not even in the top ten?  Come on.

I think M*A*S*H was a cut above, combining humor with an occasional dose of reality.

If I may be grumpy for a moment, 'All In The Family" was grotesque, if watched closely.  The characters were absurd caricatures.  Archie Bunker was basically, an "elite" New York Jew's impression of what a working-class Protestant was like.  Archie Bunker didn't exist and no one like him ever existed.

Mike Stivic was a shallow piece of garbage whose life and views were so counter to a typical working-class Polish man as to be insulting.  Again, Norman Lear and his cronies obviously had no clue about what normal people are like, so invented this caricature and convinced a gullible public that it was realistic.

The whole thing was a Liberal wet dream - made up working-class people who could be made the butt of a perpetual stream of snide jokes and innuendo.  What better way to make fun of people with whom you disagree?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Interesting that The Cosby Show is not mentioned.  Not even in the top ten?  Come on.
> 
> I think M*A*S*H was a cut above, combining humor with an occasional dose of reality.
> 
> ...


Your critique of AITF clearly gets an F in literary and film criticism and 'boo on you' as cultural misanthrope.  Mash indeed was  a cut above.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2015)

Hard to name just one

Seinfeld
MASH
Honeymooners
Everyone loves Raymond
All in the Family
Bob Newhart Show
Andy Griffith

I don't consider The Simpsons to be Sitcom...it is more parody


----------



## Valerie (Oct 5, 2015)

_you've got some esplaining to dooo..._


_




_
The 20 best TV sitcoms of all time – readers' choice


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Interesting that The Cosby Show is not mentioned.  Not even in the top ten?  Come on.
> 
> I think M*A*S*H was a cut above, combining humor with an occasional dose of reality.
> 
> ...


 
Agree that for the first season or two, All in the Family was basically caricatures. Archie was a bigot, Edith was a dingbat, Mike was a meathead

As the show went on, the writers were given more latitude. Archie was not just a bigot but a product of his generation, an icon of a time long past clinging to his values. Edith was one of the finest human beings ever on a sitcom. Beyond dumb there was a basic goodness to her. Mike was as much a product of his times as Archie was of his. Mike was not as bright as he thought and developed a loving relationship with Archie as a father. Gloria grew up from hotpants girl to a modern woman

The show was outstanding with great writing and character development

It has aged well


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 5, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Interesting that The Cosby Show is not mentioned.  Not even in the top ten?  Come on.
> 
> I think M*A*S*H was a cut above, combining humor with an occasional dose of reality.
> 
> ...


 
It was actually just a list, not a Top 10 - I missed I Love Lucy also....


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2015)

The Office was funny, but I don't think it was as good as Seinfeld.  Once "Michael" left, that show was toast for me.    He made that show funny.  Dwight too though.  He and Dwight together were hilarious.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 6, 2015)

I really liked the office...
Unless you understand big city life, not sure how you could understand Seinfeld.
Growing up 5 miles from the DC border, totally got it.. yet, was never really a fave of mine.....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I really liked the office...
> Unless you understand big city life, not sure how you could understand Seinfeld.
> Growing up 5 miles from the DC border, totally got it.. yet, was never really a fave of mine.....


 
If you don't understand big city life....there is always Green Acres


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 6, 2015)

If we're talking about traditional 3-camera, laugh track sitcoms, the best was _Newsradio_.

For less traditional shows, _Louie_ and _Arrested Development_.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

I also like Mike and Molly.  That show is pretty funny.  Still, none of the newer shows are nearly as funny as Seinfeld, King of Queens, Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those are three of my favs, and no others seem to be able to compare to them, IMO.  

There is It's Always Sunny, which is good and funny, but that is a completely (and much more raunchy) type of comedy.  Seinfeld, King of Queens, etc., were more "wholesome" types of sitcoms.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I also like Mike and Molly.  That show is pretty funny.  Still, none of the newer shows are nearly as funny as Seinfeld, King of Queens, Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those are three of my favs, and no others seem to be able to compare to them, IMO.
> 
> There is It's Always Sunny, which is good and funny, but that is a completely (and much more raunchy) type of comedy.  Seinfeld, King of Queens, etc., were more "wholesome" types of sitcoms.


 
For the life of me, I do not get Big Bang Theory


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I also like Mike and Molly.  That show is pretty funny.  Still, none of the newer shows are nearly as funny as Seinfeld, King of Queens, Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those are three of my favs, and no others seem to be able to compare to them, IMO.
> ...



I find it more annoying than anything else, really.    There is a REASON why people find nerds annoying.  It's because they ARE annoying.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I also like Mike and Molly.  That show is pretty funny.  Still, none of the newer shows are nearly as funny as Seinfeld, King of Queens, Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those are three of my favs, and no others seem to be able to compare to them, IMO.
> ...



I started watching The Big Bang Theory because I had recognized "Leonard" on the show as "David" from Rosanne.  Remember Rosanne?  That was another really funny sitcom.  The chemistry between the characters in Rosanne was so realistic too!  You would have thought Dan and Rosanne were really husband and wife.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

I think my favorite character on Rosanne was Jackie.  She was always SO funny whenever she got angry!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Roseanne was well written, but mean spirited
After a while, it turned me off


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think my favorite character on Rosanne was Jackie.  She was always SO funny whenever she got angry!


 
She is currently on Broadway doing Misery with Bruce Willis


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I loved Roseanne.  I only got turned off to that show towards the end when they won the lottery and all that added story line.  It totally changed the dynamics of the show!


----------



## TrinityPower (Oct 31, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Sitcoms are very good in general, but, there have been a few that have been exceptional ... which is your favorite? And why?
> ...


I liked  "Hey Norm what's shakin?"
Norm:  "4 cheeks and 2 chins but thanks for askin"


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I think my favorite character on Rosanne was Jackie.  She was always SO funny whenever she got angry!




  She had nice legs then.  

Shadow 355


----------



## TrinityPower (Oct 31, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I also like Mike and Molly.  That show is pretty funny.  Still, none of the newer shows are nearly as funny as Seinfeld, King of Queens, Everybody Loves Raymond.  Those are three of my favs, and no others seem to be able to compare to them, IMO.
> ...


That made me laugh.  I think maybe one has to know someone like that to get the best from the show.  My husband will get all excited about some super hero show and go on about a character in it and I look at him like a deer in the headlights and say "I am Penny dear"  I remember the friends on the show made this huge deal about Stan Lee appearing at their comic book store and Penny's reply was something like "What's the big deal about some guy named Stanley showing up"  I was as in the dark as she was.  I got that "Are you kidding me" look from my husband.  I wasn't kidding lol


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 11, 2015)

threes company.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 11, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> threes company.


 
Forgot about Three's Company. 

I did like that one a lot, but only when Suzanne Somers and Norman Fell were in it......


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2017)

Derideo_Te said:


> The Simpsons are the best animated comedy IMO.
> 
> 'Allo, Allo is my all time favorite Britcom.
> 
> ...


Hands down family guy is the best. Way better than Simpsons.

What made me find your thread was my 14 year old nephew found friends and he's been marathon watching it. He loves it. Is that unusual? Do young kids like any other old shows like Seinfeld?

I think Seinfeld is the best real sitcom but family guy is so fucking funny I have to go with the griffin's.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> How many more times or ways does this question need to be asked?  Good grief!  Seinfeld followed by King of Queens.


I'll watch king of Queens when nothing else is on but not goat quality. Seinfeld yes. Cheers? Taxi? Modern family? Happy days? 

Everyone loves ray?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Interesting that The Cosby Show is not mentioned.  Not even in the top ten?  Come on.
> 
> I think M*A*S*H was a cut above, combining humor with an occasional dose of reality.
> 
> ...


I heard he did a lot to normalize fatherless kids. Or single parenting. Laverne had no mom, one day at a time, roger on what's happening,  James died on good times and penny didnt have a dad. Different strokes dad was single, Maude was divorced


----------

